

The Semantic Grid System [CSS layout] - cristoperb
http://semantic.gs/

======
cristoperb
Ah, Hacker News discussed this system when it was described in Smashing
Magazine (before it had a project page, I think):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2916426>

